# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Sertraline

## Game_of_lows

Hi all,

Went to see a doctor yesterday and he gave me Sertraline 50mg to be taken once a day.

Feel light headed, dizzy eta

Has anybody else had this experience?

----------


## OldMike

I'm on Sertraline been on 50 mg for many years and am now on 100 mg. I'm just trying to recall the side effects when I started on the Sertraline, if I recall correctly I felt muzzy headed and it also gave me bad heartburn.

----------


## Jaquaia

Stick with it as much as possible and they should start to go in a week or so. Of course, if they get too bad to deal with then please go back to your gp

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely agree with Jaq - the general rule of thumb is that the side effects should disappear by the end of 2 weeks, but they'll take anywhere from 4 - 6 weeks to get into your system properly.

----------


## Amaya

I started on 25mg by cutting the tablets in half when I had Sertraline. That worked nicely for me and until my dose was upped to 100mg I didn't have any negative side effects from 50mg. Maybe a little dry mouth. I don't know if the type of tablets you have can be cut, not all can, something to ask the GP?

----------


## Ovalbug

I wasn't on them for long as they totally destroyed my libido, but the other side effects were mild and subsided quickly - bit dizzy, dry mouth etc - similar to most SSRIs.

----------


## Dark_Baphomet

I was on it for a short while and it made me suicidal and lose my libido completely, so got taken off it as it was pretty intense

----------

